# KHS Urban X Tires



## cush45 (May 23, 2007)

I just purchased a KHS Urban X which I am really digging for my commute as well as the around town/grocery getter. However, I'd like to ask other Urban X owners about the tires. Mine came with stock KHS 26 x 1.5 "Puncture Breakers" which are really just an innova tire branded by KHS. The tires look identical in every way except that the front tire calls for 100 psi and the back calls for 45-60 psi. Is this typical? Is it possible that it is a mistake? I was planning on 100psi tires based on some of the reviews I read. I'd really like to run 100psi. Can I do that even if the rear is marked for 45-60? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mtb416 (Aug 7, 2008)

I just got an Urban X and am liking it very much. My rear tire says 40-65, same as the front. I can say that the tire sealant works, got a flat the second day and just filled it right back up.


----------

